

It's all about speed and broadband, Not TV - suryaj
http://om.co/2015/08/19/its-all-about-speed-and-broadband-not-tv/

======
michaelone
It's interesting how we're basically seeing networks reborn in a new way.
It'll be especially funny if Apple, Google or some startup is able to bundle
different streaming services together for a discounted rate and we're back at
square one.

